# Marketing Segmentation



## smclean06 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys!

I've been reading the forms for the past 3 days straight, and I noticed a lot of people trying to market their shirts/websites with no idea who they're marketing TO.

I have a marketing segmentation form I made awhile ago that I tweaked a little bit to make it more relevant, hopefully some of you find it helpful.
It's perhaps a bit more in depth than what many of you need, but it's better to have to much information than not enough.

The basic idea is to picture your ideal customer, then answer the questions about that person. There are descriptions under each question with more explanation. 

Click to download
Marketing Segmentation Form

Hopefully this is a useful first post


----------



## kaos (Aug 16, 2010)

This is something I have been looking for and working on for some days. I tried to download but not successful. Can you please mail it me @ ninishshetty[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com


----------



## dfc (Feb 9, 2009)

Sarah,

this is something that I would love to see as well. The link is not working to download, could you PM me so that I can give you my email to send the file. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ynkfan1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Would you also please send to my email ---ynkfan1111[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## smclean06 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys!

I uploaded the worksheet to Media Fire so you all can download it and people can continue to access it in the future.

Marketing Segmentation Form

Hope it proves to be useful!


----------



## dfc (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! I will take a look at it, I'm sure it will be helpful.


----------



## kaos (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!.. It was helpful...


----------



## smclean06 (Jul 7, 2010)

Glad I could help!

I can't edit my first post, but if a Mod happens to wander in here it might be useful to put the link to the download there....?


----------

